# Encara no..., que ja...



## gica

Voldria que saber qui té documentació sobre aquesta mena d'expressions. En posaré un parell d'exemples perquè es vegi el seu ús:

--Encara el seu pare no havia sortit de l'habitació, que el nen ja tornava a ser davant de l'ordinador.
--Encara no havia acabat de ploure, que ell ja havia sortit a fora.

Són expressions que heu sentit? Són correctes? Les heu vistes escrites?
Moltíssimes gràcies per endavant (o de bestreta).


----------



## paparreta

Són totalment correctes i sí que n'he sentit diverses vegades.

De la primera, segons el meu gust, la diria diferent: encara el seu pare no havia sortit son/el seu pare de l'habitació...


----------



## innovator

Jo també les he sentit i, de fet, les utilitzo sovint. 

Al DIEC no apareix l'ús d'"encara" en aquest sentit, però sí que ho he trobat al diccionari català-valencià-balear:

"42. *a) Encara, *seguit d'un verb subordinat, indica una acció inacabada amb la qual coincideix l'acció del verb principal. Encara no havia badat dos travessos de dit el batent, va esclatar un grinyol tan fort, Ruyra Parada 20."


----------



## gvergara

Aquest ús de l'adverbi _encara _apareix aquí (1.2). Tanmateix, és emprat sense el _que _que introdueix l'oració principal Tant se val utilitzar aquest _que _com ometre'l?

_Encara no havia acabat de ploure, ell ja havia sortit a fora._
_Encara no havia acabat de ploure, *que *ell ja havia sortit a fora._

Gràcies a tothom,

Gonzal·lo


----------



## Elxenc

Gonza*l·lo ???*


----------



## gvergara

Adapto el meu nom en alguns fòrums per sentir-me més embolicat en la llengua. Això és tot. Ara bé, quina seria la resposta?


----------



## gica

gvergara said:


> Aquest ús de l'adverbi _encara _apareix aquí (1.2). Tanmateix, és emprat sense el _que _que introdueix l'oració principal Tant se val utilitzar aquest _que _com ometre'l?
> 
> _Encara no havia acabat de ploure, ell ja havia sortit a fora.
> Encara no havia acabat de ploure, *que *ell ja havia sortit a fora._
> 
> Gràcies a tothom,
> 
> Gonzal·lo


Com anem? Fa anys, d'aquest tema, oi? Veig que ets un gran amant de la nostra llengua i te la vas fent teva. Bravo!

Et responc. Amb el que, jo mateix ho he fet servir en un dels meus llibres, en aquesta frase: _I, encara la sotana no havia tingut temps d'arribar al pas de la porta, que el cervell de l'Ignasi ja treballava intensament._
Amb aquest que es reforça la idea que la segona acció comença molt aviat, abans de completar-se la primera. Seria equivalent a _El cervell de l'Ignasi ja treballava intensament quan la sotana encara no havia arribat al pas de la porta_. Jo diria que es pot ometre el que, però s'hi hauria d'afegir un i, així: _Encara la sotana no havia tingut temps d'arribar al pas de la porta, i el cervell de l'Ignasi ja treballava intensament._ Sense res em sembla que hi falta algun lligam. És el meu parer, és clar.


----------



## gvergara

gica said:


> Com anem? Fa anys, d'aquest tema, oi? Veig que ets un gran amant de la nostra llengua i te la vas fent teva. Bravo!


Gràcies per la resposta, gica. De fet, és l'única amant que puc tenir sense que la meva parella m'apallissi . Fins ara.


----------

